
Saudis want a US nuclear deal; can they be trusted not to build a bomb? - Aaliyagoyel
https://www.business-standard.com/article/international/saudis-want-a-us-nuclear-deal-can-they-be-trusted-not-to-build-a-bomb-118112300133_1.html
======
polotics
Well, technically you can also dismember a journalist that way...

------
bobosha
Betteridge's law of headlines applies here.

